# Pt w/Sciatica and Chronic Low back Pain



## baronekc (Apr 11, 2013)

Should LBP be coded in addition to Sciatica or is that a symptom?


----------



## hcg (Apr 11, 2013)

baronekc said:


> Should LBP be coded in addition to Sciatica or is that a symptom?




Sciatic pain is generally most noticeable as pain that radiates from the buttock area down the leg. Pain is usually on one side of the body, not both. Initially, sciatic pain is mild and grows in intensity - sometimes to unbearable levels - over time. There is usually little or no pain in the low back (although sciatica originates in the low back). So LBP is a symptom.


----------



## ashack63 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Sciatica and LBP*

Both are listed under Musculoskelatal System and Connective Tissue section of ICD9
Both can be symptoms of underlying disorder of spine
If MRI is performed and condition listed of spine (DDD, DJD, HNP, Rupture, etc) then neither would be listed.
However, LBP and Sciatica are symptoms of different nerves affected, so both can be listed
(3M coding does not exclude)


----------

